# Gerber EAB (Exchange-A-Blade) Recall



## Sigman (Jan 20, 2008)

In case anyone's using the Gerber EAB (Exchange-A-Blade), they've been recalled and replacements are being issued.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 21, 2008)

I must be losing it..... I've known about that for awhile now, and I thought I first read about the recall here on CPF. :thinking:


----------



## Sigman (Jan 21, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me...I tried a search to no avail. 

I didn't even know about this little GEM until I recently saw one. Good thing I didn't buy it! I'd like to see the replacements.

If anyone finds an old thread I'll close this one...


----------



## Warhead (Jan 21, 2008)

I was going to post my question about this knife here, and it's at the top of the list! 

IMHO the recall is a bit odd (at least I don't think it's a fault with the design). Clearly people have hurt themselves, and I think I know why....it's also my question.

The knife ships with a very thick (contractor grade(quote from manual)) blade. The blade fits nice and snug into the slot which holds it. Even "Heavy Duty" blades from Stanley by my eye appear about 2/3 as thick. I think this leads to the blade slopping around in the slot, excess pressure on the retaining screw, and the blade snapping, freeing it from the single screw, and letting the blade slide back from pressure. I am not an expert. The recall info does not state this. This is purely from my use of the knife with an other than factory blade, that doesn't really fit correctly for this knifes design.

Anyone else with this knife think that could be the reason for recall?

And my original reason to post: Where can I get a wider, more robust utility razor blade?


----------



## Warhead (Feb 8, 2008)

Bump
Broke a replacement "heavy duty" blade today
Anyone know where to get a better quality, thicker utility razor blade?


----------



## Warhead (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump. Where to find a better blade?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2008)

I love CPF, but you might get a better response if you made a topic on BladeForums.com


----------



## woodasptim (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree that the most likely cause of the recall is the thinner than factory replacement blade. But I won't send mine back until I see the replacements. I only use it to open letters and save the edge on my minigrip.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 14, 2008)

I've seen poster in my local shop about the recall. From what I can see the new version have a piece folding back over the rear part of the non-exposed edge, so the blade won't slide out.


----------



## Kraid (Mar 15, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I've seen poster in my local shop about the recall. From what I can see the new version have a piece folding back over the rear part of the non-exposed edge, so the blade won't slide out.


 
Right. I had cut myself on the old design. I did the recall and have had the new one for a few months. Much nicer. A bit thicker, which just makes it more robust and durable.

Use Lenox TiNi coated blades.
http://www.galesburgelectric.com/store/product.php?productid=9129
You can get a 50 pack at Home [email protected] for under $20.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 16, 2008)

Who's got the best price on one of these?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

Sigman said:


> Who's got the best price on one of these?


 
Do you mean the pack of coated blades that Kraid mentioned, or the new version that jzmtl mentioned?


----------



## Kraid (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought my EABs at Wal-Mart for $11.00.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 16, 2008)

They go for about $10.

To those who have the new one, should I send in my old one for the newer model? Are there any other changes other than being slightly thicker?


----------



## Warhead (Mar 16, 2008)

Target has them near the camping stuff, also $11 IIRC.
Got the blades mentioned by Kraid. Much, much better than the others.


----------



## Kraid (Mar 16, 2008)

Marduke said:


> They go for about $10.
> 
> To those who have the new one, should I send in my old one for the newer model? Are there any other changes other than being slightly thicker?



They changed the screw so you can use a coin or anything handy instead of needing a screw driver. And of course, there are lips on either side of the blade so it can't side left or right off the finger guard and cut you. I highly recommend it. Took like a month or two to get the news ones though.


----------



## sawlight (Mar 16, 2008)

Marking this so I can find it tommorow and call Gerber about mine!!!


----------



## Sigman (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh WOW!! I didn't know they were that low. I saw one in a store on a peg with a price of $40 & change...must have been on the wrong peg!

Thanks for straightening me out...

Monocrom, yep I meant the EAB itself. I see Kraid mentioned the better blades are available at Home Depot (unless you know of a better price somewhere?).


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry, I'm afraid not.


----------

